# Rubicon Minerals and the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

As you should know this stock crashed today. 

I have a simple high school education and saw several months ago, before CPPIB invested, that things about this company did not seem right.

Now I am asking how professionals, getting big salaries, could make such a bad call.


----------

